# 3d ohne speziellen Monitor ?



## amdfreak (18. April 2010)

Hallo,
Da ich vor kurzem ein neues Display gekauft habe (LG w2353) und mir jetzt kein neues zulegen möchte, wollte ich Fragen ob es möglich ist, ohne 120Hz-Monitor Spiele in 3D zu spielen.
In irgendeiner dubiosen Computer-Zeitschrift (ich glaub, CHIP war's, weiss es jetzt nimmer genau, weil ich's nachher nicht gekauft hab) steht, dass es auch mit einem herkömmlichen Bildschirm geht , mit Software wie iZ3D und einer Rot/Cyan Brille. Stimmt das ? Wär ja Super !
PS : Da stand sowas wie : "unsere Lösung kostet 85 Cent" !


----------



## RonnieColeman (18. April 2010)

bei dieser lösung (wenns eine is) ist der kopfschmerzfaktor ziemlich hoch


----------



## Crymes (18. April 2010)

Das ist jaso:
Bei 3d müssen die doppeltem Anzahl an Bildern berechnet werden, ergo 60 hertz-30hertz-max. 30 Bilder/s.


----------



## amdfreak (18. April 2010)

Aber sonst ginge es ? Hab bald eine 5770 Hawk, da sollte ich bei meinen Spielen lockere 60FPS rausholen, und 30FPS sind noch spielbar (hatte bis Mitte 2009 eine Radeon X550 mit DDR-RAM).
@RonnieColeman : Ich spiele nicht sehr viel, und wenn auch nicht lang (~30mn).


----------



## RonnieColeman (18. April 2010)

ich glaub nich, dass das mit der Rot/Cyan Brille funktioniert. da werden die bilder halt in den farben seitlich verschoben und ich wüsste nich wie das bei den spielen funktionieren soll.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. April 2010)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Aber sonst ginge es ? Hab bald eine 5770 Hawk, da sollte ich bei meinen Spielen lockere 60FPS rausholen, und *30FPS sind noch spielbar* (hatte bis Mitte 2009 eine Radeon X550 mit DDR-RAM).
> @RonnieColeman : Ich spiele nicht sehr viel, und wenn auch nicht lang (~30mn).



Du verwechselst da was 

30 Hz bedeutet nicht das das Bild dann ruckelt - sondern das du nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde/Auge angezeigt bekommst.
Und das hält man keine 5 Minuten aus


----------



## amdfreak (18. April 2010)

Ich hab nur gemeint, dass ich schon mal zu 60B/S schaffen muss, um 30 in 3D zu kriegen. 
Geht es jetzt mit einer Software oder nicht ? (kann momentan leider nur meinen alten PC benutzen, Athlon 3200+).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. April 2010)

Musst du ausprobieren obs dir Kopfschmerzen macht oder nicht, du hast ja gesagt 30 Minuten länger spielst du nicht. Das Empfinden ist bei jedem Menschen anderster deswegen brobiers halt aus dann weißt du es.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (19. April 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> ich glaub nich, dass das mit der Rot/Cyan Brille funktioniert. da werden die bilder halt in den farben seitlich verschoben und ich wüsste nich wie das bei den spielen funktionieren soll.



Damals hat es sogar Magic Carpet unterstützt. Habe zwar das Spiel gespielt, aber das 3D im Spiel habe ich nicht probiert. Man sah aber deutlich den Effekt!


----------



## steipilz (19. April 2010)

ich spiel auch in 3d ohne 120hz bildschirm. einfach das 3d stereo tool von nvidia runterladen und mit der rot/cyan brille spielen. ich glaube man kann auch andere brillenarten auswählen.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (19. April 2010)

Da das aber soweit ich weiß nur mit NVidia Karten funktioniert ist iZ3D da doch besser ^^

Ich habs vor zwei Wochen selbst mal probiert und mir ne Pappbrille für nen Euro gekauft und es geht eigentlich ziemlich gut. Man kann mehrere Brillenarten auswählen, von denen die meisten aber nicht kostenlos sind. Den Modus für Brillen mit zwei verschiedenen Farben darf man aber kostenlos nutzen.

Wie groß die Auswirkungen auf die FPS sind, weiß ich nicht, Drakensang 1 konnte ich aber mit meiner Radeon 4850 ganz gut spielen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## amdfreak (19. April 2010)

Danke an alle,
werds nächste woche gleich ausprobieren ; 

das habt ihr sicher schon oft gelesen, aber dieses Forum (und die Mitglieder!) ist einfach GEIL (oder wars G.Skill?).

Noch eine letzte Frage :
Funktioniert iZ3D auch mit einem HDMI und einem VGA-Anschluss ? Auf der ofiziellen Website werden nur VGA und DVI aufgeführt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. April 2010)

Da HDMI eigentlich nichts anderes ist als DVI nur mit Ton denke ich schon, sind beides die gleichen Digitalen Signale.


----------



## FatBoo (22. April 2010)

Rot/Cyan? OMG ich lach mich tot 

Mit den "voll krassen" 3D-Effekt aus dem Yps-Heft oder was? 

Aktuelles 3D nutzt Polarisations- oder Shutter-Brillen, Rot/Cyan ist Schrott! Dafür braucht man einen fähigen Monitor, ohne gehts halt nicht. Wer 3D in 1080p sehen will, braucht zudem HDMI 1.4
Ohne HDMI 1.4 gibts "nur" 3D in 1080i


----------



## SonicNoize (22. April 2010)

Bei ATI Graphikkarten kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, aber meine Erfahrung mit dem ganzen NVIDIA-Kram:

Grundsätzlich unterstützt der Nvidia-Treiber jedes Spiel, dass Direct3D verwendet, für Stereoskopisches 3D. Das funktioniert mit Rot/Cyan oder Rot/Grün Brillen schon ohne Spezial-Hardware.

Der Effekt ist, wie geschrieben, einfach nur sch*****. Man kann zwar erahnen, welche Farbe wo sein sollte aber im Endeffekt sieht es einfach nach nichts aus. Farben schlecht, zu dunkel, 3D-Effekt lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.

So eine Shutter-Brille ist da schon etwas ganz anderes, das muss man mal gesehen haben. Mit dem Rot/Cyan-Schrott kann man das nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichen! Du musst dich natürlich an den Effekt gewöhnen, da der Monitor nicht der Entfernung entspricht, wie es laut dem Winkel deiner Augen sein sollte. Das verwirrt und kann zu Kopfschmerzen führen, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2010)

Für den Rot Cyan Effekt brauch man keinen Speziellen Monitor, auch verringert sich die Hz Rate da nicht, es gibt halt einen kleinen Leistungsverlust. Diese Technik funzt je nach Monitor relativ gut, der Kopfschmerzfaktor ist nicht so hoch wie bei einer Shutterbrille. Rot Cyan verfälscht die Farben auch weniger als andere Lösungen, ich weiß wovon ich rede.
Einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

Echt geil. Jeder sagt was anderes. Sehr hilfreich . Da heißts wohl: Ab zum Händler des Vertrauens und fragen, ob man beide Techniken mal ausprobieren kann, damit man sich selbst ein Bild davon machen kann.


----------



## Meph (23. April 2010)

Das ist wohl das sinnvollste^^

Rot - Cyan : soweit ich mich erinner waren die Farben nur noch zu erahnen und der 3D-Effekt nur halb 3D, aber das is auch ne ordentliche Weile her

3D-Kino (noch nix anderes getestet) : gute 3D Effekte und leichte Farbschwächung (n Kumpel bekommt durch diese Art von 3D allerdings nur Kopfschmerzen und einen mittelmäßigen Effekt [ist allerdings auch Brillenträger])

...aber wie das bei nem Monitor aussieht und ob sich die Technik verändert hat kann ich nich sagen...


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. April 2010)

ich krieg dass nicht hin ich ah so ne 3d brille die graue gläser hat


----------



## Dragonix (23. April 2010)

Die ioquake3 Engine und Serious Sam TFE/TSE könnens von Haus aus. Zum ausprobieren mal ganz nett.


----------



## FatBoo (23. April 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ich krieg dass nicht hin ich ah so ne 3d brille die graue gläser hat



Polarisationsbrille

Rot/Cyan ist nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. April 2010)

udn was soll ich jjetzt tuhen?


----------



## mixxed_up (25. April 2010)

Mit den grauen Gläsern? Wegwerfen, benutzen kannst du sie nicht. Einfach mal im Internet eine Rot Cyan Brille bestellen oder mal bei Fielmann nach fragen, da könnten de noch so gratis Pappbrillen haben. Wenn dir das zu schlecht ist, musst du entweder nen Zalmann/IZ3D/Hyundai Monitor kaufen oder einen 120 Hz + Shutterbrille. Oder 3D ganz sein lassen.


----------



## NCphalon (25. April 2010)

Ich hab den iZ3D Treiber ma mit FC2 un ner Rot/Cyan Brille Ausprobiert... Ma muss sich halt drauf einstellen aber irgendwann machts klick un ma hat ziemlich gutes 3D, allerdings sind die Farben total verfälscht un manchmal verschwindet der 3D effekt und man hat dieses Ghosting.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. April 2010)

Ja, das Ghosting ist da ein großes Problem. Es hängt halt davon ab wie gut der Monitor die Farben darstellt. Allerdings kann Ghosting auch bei Shutterbrillen auftreten, weshalb ich die Polfiltertechnik mit am besten finde.


----------



## NCphalon (25. April 2010)

Ich kenns eher andersrum... bei Polfilterbrillen entsteht ghosting wenn der Kopf net exakt gerade is, bei Shutterbrillen lässt sich das durch die richtige synchronisation vermeiden... klar tritt das da auch auf aber es kann verhindert werden.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. April 2010)

Nein, bei Shutterbrillen war es zb. früher so (bei CRTs) dass der Pfosphor noch nachglühte, wodurch Ghosting entstand. Heute entsteht Ghosting wenn die Reaktionszeit des TFTs njicht Optimal ist.

Polfilter hab ich noch nie gesehen, deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Prinzipiell find ich es besser.


----------



## FatBoo (27. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Lieber hab ich ein gutes 2D-Bild als den Rot/Cyan-Mist!

Sowohl Shutter-Brillen als auch Polarisation funktionieren wunderbar. Nachteil der Shutterbrillen ist halt der Preis, während man bei Polarisation einfach die Brille aus dem Kino nutzen kann


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. April 2010)

genau die hab ich aber trotzdem kein 3d was muss ich denn dafür bei der iZ3D software einstellen?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Hab ich nicht gesagt dass du die ohne speziellen Monitor nicht nutzen kannst?


----------



## Jan565 (27. April 2010)

ein gutes Game um das mal zu testen ist Track Mania Nation Forever, das game ist kostenlos und untersützt 3D in der Rot/Grün Version. Habe es selber mal ausprobiert und ich finde es nicht so berauschent. Es ist zwar schon etwas in 3D aber halt noch nicht so wirklich. Ich würde da auch eher auf 120Hz Monitor mit einer vernünftigen 3D Brille setzten. Bei dem Spiel sind nämlich die farben verfälscht und einige halt gar nicht vorhanden, halt Rot Grün .


----------

